# Question about the super sled or any sled really



## cobragrover (Dec 6, 2011)

I've watched the video and I'm gonna do one but what are the advantages of the 1/2 inch plywood vs 3/4 inch for the base. My doubts about the 1/2 inch is will it be thick enough to hold the screws holding on the miter slot runners. I didn't want to glue the runners in case they need changing later on. I'm making my runners from maple.

Thanks


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I would recommend the 1/2" plywood. That is what I have on all my sled bottoms to keep the weight down and to maximize the depth of cut. I use a good quality birch plywood. I make the dado depth for the runners less than 1/8" deep. The screws hold just fine. I glue them in also.

Bret


----------

